# Little Different



## myingling (Jul 4, 2014)

Cast blank I got copper- glass ,,,,Honeycomb

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 6


----------



## jetcn1 (Jul 4, 2014)

That is a awesome looking call


----------



## Wildthings (Jul 4, 2014)

Wow that is sweet! Is it real honeycomb or a synthetic? Seems I saw something on the other site about it. You did it justice


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 4, 2014)

Nice call!!!!


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Jul 4, 2014)

Is that from Texas Blanks or did you cast it yourself? Or someone else?


----------



## bearmanric (Jul 4, 2014)

Very nice turn Mike. Rick


----------



## Big Brad Va (Jul 4, 2014)

That is a special call. Looks too cool


----------



## elijahhenry10 (Jul 4, 2014)

elijahhenry10 said:


> Is that from Texas Blanks or did you cast it yourself? Or someone else?



I guess it is from Texas Blanks. I just saw a picture of your call on their Facebook page. Nice job.


----------



## myingling (Jul 4, 2014)

Wildthings said:


> Wow that is sweet! Is it real honeycomb or a synthetic? Seems I saw something on the other site about it. You did it justice


 


elijahhenry10 said:


> I guess it is from Texas Blanks. I just saw a picture of your call on their Facebook page. Nice job.



yes its a synthetic material and cast in alumilite ,,,, yes they come from texas blanks


----------



## davduckman2010 (Jul 4, 2014)

awesome piece mike


----------



## steve bellinger (Jul 4, 2014)

love it.


----------



## dbroswoods (Jul 6, 2014)

Great looking call it is way to cooool!!!!

Mark


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 8, 2014)

WOW Mike. I thought I had commented on this earlier but I guess I forgot to. It is a beauty of a call man. Great job.


----------



## ironman123 (Jul 8, 2014)

WOW Mike. I thought I had commented on this earlier but I guess I forgot to. It is a beauty of a call man. Great job.


----------

